
Chartpy: Python API for plotly, bokeh and matplotlib - saeedamen
https://github.com/cuemacro/chartpy
======
saeedamen
It's open source library providing single API for doing plots in plotly, bokeh
and matplotlib - interested in getting feedback (eg. useful or not etc)

~~~
fnl
I don't have the time to try this out right now, but this looks very exciting
and I will certainly use it for my next notebook; Thanks for sharing!

(Not so much...) Wondering why this did not get voted any higher.

~~~
saeedamen
Thanks for that! Hopefully folks will vote it higher, if they like it!

